# Bidding for a secondhand book



## pingin (20 Aug 2014)

I came across a book the other day in a secondhand bookshop that has minor literary significance. As it has a little bit of personal meaning for me I'd like to buy it, not as an investment but to read and cherish. 

The bookseller was asking €100 for it. I have no experience of buying expensive secondhand books and was wondering if someone could give me advice. 

Do shops like this accept bids or do they stick to the marked price? Should I offer them a lower price to begin with?

Many thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Aug 2014)

See can you find the book on www.abe.com  or http://www.addall.com/

You may well find a  cheaper copy, a better copy  e.g. with a Dust Jacket, or a first edition or a hard back version.


----------



## TTI (21 Aug 2014)

See if you can find it on www.bookfinder.com. it searches so many sellers at once.    

About the shop, of course try to make a deal.


----------



## pingin (21 Aug 2014)

Some very helpful suggestions there. Thank you both.


----------

